# Pitch correction?



## maxgoof (Aug 27, 2008)

Does anyone here know how to do pitch correction in either Audacity, using GSnap, or in Acid?


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 10, 2008)

maxgoof said:


> Does anyone here know how to do pitch correction in either Audacity, using GSnap, or in Acid?



I've done whole songs with it before. You'll need the VST thingy for Audacity (downloadable off their site), but i'm not sure how the wrapper works or whether GSnap will even be compatible. I think Acid may do VST effects natively; you'd have the vocal line sitting on a particular track and you just enable the GSnap effect on it.

Once you've got GSnap going, it's just a matter of telling it which notes you want to keep. You can get a rough idea the wrapper enabled thougof which notes you want because it will draw a line showing you which pitches are being sung, and those pitches will fall across particular notes. You can probably start from a preset and dial things back to where you want, suffice it to say:

attack = how long before the pitch correction kicks in
speed = how quickly it kicks in

and the rest you can figure out by knob-tweaking to taste.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 10, 2008)

Melodyne is probably the best program for pitch correction.


----------



## SerFox (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm quite a proficient Melodyne user, it's very simple, but there's some really crazy stuff you can do in it.


----------



## kurreltheraven (Sep 11, 2008)

Lobar said:


> Melodyne is probably the best program for pitch correction.



Absolutely, but GSnap and Audacity are free.

How's Anonymous then? I see the Church of Scientology's still around...


----------



## Lobar (Sep 11, 2008)

kurreltheraven said:


> How's Anonymous then? I see the Church of Scientology's still around...



I meant more like ask me how you can help, and in PM, but we're still going strong and Scientology is currently facing trial for fraud in France that could lead to them being banned entirely there.


----------



## SerFox (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ That's f**king surreal.


----------

